# Just great insights...no controversy here...



## Didereaux (Jun 20, 2016)

Forget that this is a DigitalREV vid (I like them)  Just listen to LaForets comments.  There is more wealth in these few minutes than I have heard in a long time.  Hint. listen for his story about viewing the Cartier-Bresson contact sheets in the NYT archives.


----------

